# I'm so nervous I'm gonna cry (HELP)



## disappear102 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, so I am going back to my old school after a year at another. I don't care if anyone I know sees this because I'm too nervous to care.

I left my school of one year at the end of the year to go back to my old school because I don't like it there.

I have to go to both my new and old school tomorrow. My old to sign out of that school, and go to my old old school to get clothes for the year.

I am SOOO nervous about seeing people from both schools I know and having to face them and watch them staring and wondering why I am at there school.

I have a lot of trouble when it comes to social situations. I am so nervous because I have to go to both schools tomorrow for reasons above.
Please tell me what I should do because I am literally making my self sick because of my nerves. Thank you and please answer!


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

When I listen to something like this, I feel courageous and hopeful! :yes There is no absolutely right or absolutely wrong. Follow your intuition.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I know the feeling. I hate seeing people I know in those sort of situations. Since you only have to go to the school to sign out, then you shouldn't see that many people you know, right? It will be fine. I don't think they have any real reason to judge you for what school you're going to. It's none of their business why you're going back to the other school.


----------



## Bipod (Jan 30, 2014)

I know what you're feeling, tomorrow i will be back to school. And I'm so anxious :afr


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I think you're making far too big a deal out of it. So you're going to sign out of your current school tomorrow...it shouldn't take too long, if anyone sees you just let them know and you pretty much won't ever see them again assuming you don't go back and to be honest people don't have time to wonder about your daily agenda..*knowing that people don't care about you and what you do is one of the most liberating feelings one can have*...you should try it 

With you going back to your old school, just think at least there are people there you know...it's much easier to strike conversation and reform past friendships you may have had.

Goodluck


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

similar situation happened to me. i moved to a private school for a term (parents made me). hated it. so moved back to my state school. it was weird at first. people and teachers were like what the hell are you doing here. but after the first few days they forgot about it and things were back to normal  honestly it's embarrassing at first but fine after. also, i did not regret moving back to my old school at all.


----------

